

How To Increase Your Twitter Followers - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/25/kevin-rose-10-ways-to-increase-your-twitter-followers/

======
iamdave
I thought the internet was done with popularity contests?

~~~
seiji
We appear to be stuck in the high school years of the Internet. One wonders if
the phase will ever pass.

------
Jebdm
The only thing which redeemed this article for me was (somewhat ironically)
the comment by Robert Scoble.

~~~
pj
His comment was awesome. I like Robert Scoble a bazillion times more than
Kevin Rose. I know Robert's geeky and nerdy and a little bit kind of strange,
but he's awesome. A lot more awesome than Kevin Rose. Did you know Kevin Rose
paid someone on Elance $200 to build Digg? No joke!~

~~~
apsurd
Why is paying somone $200 on Elance to build Digg connoted negatively? Is it
bad to be economically apt?

~~~
pj
The Emperor Has No Clothes

------
wallflower
Janis Krums. 4,002 Followers. Had about 1,600 the night of the Flight 1549
landing. Right person at the right place at the right time. His post-Flight
1549 TwitPic tweets seem to be veering towards Guy Kawasaki type 'read this
article. it'll do you good, followers' tweets.

Unfortunately, the number of Twitter followers is not symptomatic of anything
monetary.

<http://twitter.com/jkrums>

------
Danmatt
Some of these points are fairly obvious ways to advertise anything, others -
like linking to Twitter from everywhere help Twitter become more popular, not
necessarily you.

Lots of web start-ups (inc my own) use Twitter to spread the word - so you
want a lot of followers, but how does linking Linked In, Facebook etc to
Twitter help?

------
acangiano
As I wrote on Twitter: People should stop obsessing about how to become famous
on Twitter, and start focusing on being worth following instead.

------
bingaman
How to be a d-bag.

------
rufius
Seriously, who gives a fuck?

